# Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?



## Himmelskrieger (7. Februar 2012)

*Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Da ich mir in den nächsten Wochen ein neues Gehäuse, und wollte Fragen was ich Beachten muss.

Als Gehäuse wollte ich das Areacool XPredator Evil Black nehmen
- http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Aerocool/XPredator_Evil_Black_Edition/662628/

Momentan habe ich das 20€ Gehäuse von rocketPC

Hardware:

Board: Asrock ATX
CPU: AMD 7850 BE
Kraka: Nvidia 9500GT
Festplatte: 1TB von Samsung
3x DVD Brenner
400 watt Netzteil

Wass muss ich beim Wechseln der Hardware beachten?

Was ich weis:

Erden
Steckkarten/Kabel raus
Auf Antistatiche folien legen
Dann das Motherboard raus
Motherboard ins neue Gehäuse rein (Nicht mit den Abstandshalter an den Kontakten kratzen)
Steckkarten, Festplatte.. rein
PC starten, kucken ob alle Lüfter gehen


Was muss ich noch beachten?


Ist vielleicht ein anderes Gehäuse besser?

Was es erfüllen soll:

-Big Tower
-Unter 200€ (Am besten so bis 130€)
-Windows Kit am besten

Mein PC:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Das mit der Antistatik-Folie ist kein sonderlich gute Idee. Antistatik-Folie ist leitend. Eine Restspannung im Bauteil kann zu einem Kurzschluss und damit zum Ausfall führen. Also das Zeug in die Packung legen, oder auf nen Holztisch.

Wozu brauchst du eigentlich 3 DVD Brenner?

Ansonsten halte ich so ein teueres Gehäuse für so alte HArdware doch für übertrieben.


----------



## Kruter (8. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht meint er ja nen 3-Fach DVD Brenner


----------



## der_knoben (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Nene, es sind schon 3 Brenner verbaut, wenn ich sein Bild richtig interpretiere.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Also, ich möchte halt einen Big Tower, und dieser ist halt der beste schönste und preiswerteste den ich gefunden habe.

Also, ich hatte erst 1 DVD Brenner, 1 hatte ich noch dazu gekauft, angebot, 10€ , und der 3. der nicht ganz reinpast (Mainboard im Weg) , mein Vater hatte einen gekauft, für den alten PC, aber der hat halt IDE, somit hab ich den 3. Bekommen.

Also ich würde es unten auf dem Tisch zusammen bauen, soll ich in der Zeit das Mainboard, auf dem Tisch (Holztisch worauf eine Tischdecke, glaube aus Stoff liegt) legen, oder odhc was mir einfach sicherrer scheint, in einen Pappkarton, (Egal was für einen, von Amazon, oder fals ich doch noch einen habe von veralteter (Von früher als 2008) Kartons von Hardware legen, gibs dort einen Unterschied?

Habe gehört das es wegen der Kabel länge zu Problemen, bei der Länge der Kabel von Netzteilen zu problemen kommen kann, da die Karbel zu kurz sind, muss ich dafür ein neues Netzteil kaufen?
Oder kann ich die Karbel verlängern?

Hardware:

-AMD Sockel AM2 Boxed Kühler
-4GB takeMS Marken Ram DDR2 800 CL5
-Mainboard: ASROCK: K10N78FullHD-hSLI R3 VGA
-Grafikarte: Captiva Geforce 9500GT 1024MB DVI-D
-Festplatte: Samsung xxxx
-Netzteil: 400W Ser no.: 0810047179
-Gehäuse: Straigh Rocket V 3 Weiß ATX
-CPU: AMD Ahtlon 7850 BE
-Cardreader
-2x Noname DVD Brenner
-1x LG DVD Brenner


Wie lose ich das Problem dass die Karbel zu Kurz sind?

Der PC hat mit Zusammenbau/Versand und Windows Vista+7 64Bit 325€ gekostet.

Jahrgang: 2009

Und der Gehäuse Lüfter ist am Netzteil und an der Kaltlichtkadode mit Tesa angeglebt.

Und ich möchte halt ein schönes Gehäuse, und für mich reicht es halt noch von der Hardware aus, alles Spiele die ich hab:

Auszug:

Css mit 1h Spielzeit
WOW: 2,1h Spielzeit
Gmod: 10h Spielzeit
Minecraft: Seit es Cube Network wieder gibt:
 Himmelskrieger	Mitglied	2011-12-22 19:45:54	2012-02-08 19:06:06	162:55:56

~162h Spielzeit

Portal 2 (Hab ich auf meiner PS3 durschgesuchtet) leuft auch flüssig auf meinen PC.

Daher noch kein drang neue Hardware zu kaufen (Er ist aber da)

-Wie löse ich das Netzteil Problem?
-Anderes Big Tower Gehäuse was ihr emphelen könnt?
-Lüfter von Areacool nehmen?
Lüftersteuerung würde ich die X Strike Tousch Steuerung von Areacoll nehmen, etwa 1 Monat nach kauf des PC's

Ich bin halt noch Schüler

Und von schlecht bezahlter Sklaven Arbeit bekommt man halt wenig Geld (Zeitungsaustragen)

Ehfahrung in PC zusammenbau:

Rumschrauben mit einen Pentium 2, AMD 3 PC
Und PC zusammenbau auf der Ideen Expo in ~ 1,20 Minuten (Die Leute sind eingeschlafen wäre sonst schneller gewesen)

Mein aktuelles Gehäuse hab ich sogar 2x in Weis und rot/Schwarz


----------



## kazzig (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Als erstes würde ich dir dringend raten, zwei von den drei Brennern rauszuschmeißen - behalte von mir aus den Brenner von LG. Die Frage nach der Kabellänge des Netzteils lässt sich jetzt mit einer Ferndiagnose schwer lösen. An deiner Stelle würde ich mal die Kabel vom Netzteil messen und dann kann man das schon besser beurteilen, wenn es um die Gehäuseauswahl geht.
Bedenke: Viele Netzteile werden in den Big-Tower mittlerweile fast immer unten verbaut und da dein Mainboard auf jeden Fall auch diesen 12V Anschluss hat, könnte es evtl. da eng werden.
Der 24-pin Anschluss sieht soweit gut aus, weil er sich unter der CPU befindet.

Kommen wir zur Unterbringung des Mainboards:

Ich würde einfach irgendwas aus Pappe nehmen, reicht völlig. Ich nehme da auch meistens so große Stücke von ehemaligen Versandkartons und verbaue da die Hardware. Davor am besten an einem Heizkörper mit einer Hand ran und entladen - man weiß ja nie.

Zur Gehäusewahl:

Puuuh, ganz ganz schwierig, da das Gehäuse ziemlich krass vom Geschmack jedes Einzelnen abhängt. Da würde ich dir einfach mal vorschlagen bei http://www.caseking.de/ vorbeizuschauen. Natürlich kauft man sich so ein Gehäuse primär nach dem Aussehen, aber die Funktionalität sollte man auf keinen Fall außer Acht lassen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Gut, ich werde mal messen, ich hab zunot auch noch ein par Netzteile (1 wäre vielleicht gebrauchbar), Warum soll ich die Brenner denn rausnehmen?
Ich mag die halt, und schaden tut es ja nicht .)

Reichen 30cm Sata Kabel? Für HDD, und Laufwerke?

Die Laufwerke würde ich ab den 3. Slot einbauen, da in den 1. beiden die Lüftersteuerng später rein soll.

Ich werd mal Editieren wenn ich gemmesen habe.

Bei caseking war ich, aber das NZXT Phantom gefählt mir nicht ganz so gut, die Farben halt es ist 5kg Leichter  (Meins soll schwer sein)

Die anderen waren mir nicht passend oder zu teuer.

Das Netzteil ist dort unten, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das Kabel verlängere?
oder wie lang es sein muss?

Verlängerunskabel am liebsten bei Conrad, oder Alternate (Dort würd ich bestellen)

Kaufen würd ich wohl ab den 20.3 da ich dann das Geld zusammen habe.

Länge der Karbel 2. Netzteil:

350 Watt
24pin: 28cm 
12v: 25cm

An das verbaute, ist schlecht zu messen, da es eingebaut ist 

Sieht aber gleich lang aus.

Das 2. Ist nicht zu benutzen 
Kein Sata Strom, war halt beim Ahtlon PC dabei 

Neues Netzteil: Würde lange dauern bis ich das Geld zusammen hab (Bekomme mit Zeitungsaustragen ~ 50€/Monat)

Daher würd ich allein Vorsichthalber eine Verlängerung kaufen, und das Kabel hinterm Mainboard verlegen,
da ich es schöner finde, auch wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, mein Mainboard sieht echt schön aus, und ich hab schon viele gesehen, (Jedes Jahr Cebit  )

Noch ein par Bilder fals sie Helfen:
https://plus.google.com/112780391388269647599/posts/57Amgvjvtgs

Mir ist gerade das Dark Fleet von Antec ins Auge gefallen, das Geld hätte ich 2 Wochen Später zusammen, am
1. April, das machen dann aber die vielen Lüfter wieder weg.



> Lüfter:
> 2 x 140mm TwoCool™-Lüfter (Deckel)
> 2 x 120mm TwoCool™ LED-Lüfter (Rückseite)
> 3 x 120mm LED-Lüfter mit Drehzahlsteuerung (Front)
> 1 x 120mm optionaler Lüfter (im Seitenteil)



8 Lüfter oO, das XPREDATOR hat nur 2 verbaut.

Das sind dann 40€ erspanis hinterher

Problem, Lüftersteuerung.
Es hat nur 3 Plätze für 5,15" Laufwerke.

Und es ist deutlich kleiner, und auch noch leichter, ich möchte ein Schweres Gehäuse 

Das Haf 932 gefällt mir auch sehr, ich überlege stark ob ich mir das kaufen soll?
Etwas genauso Groß
Und nur 10€ teuer, und immer noch die beste Optik, Kraft pur!
Besonders der Rote Lüfter oO

Hat es denn im Innenraum genauso viel Platzt wie das XPredator?
Und dort kann man das Netzteil Oben oder Unten einbauen, also brauche ich keine Verlängerung


----------



## der_knoben (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Also zwecks Mainboard Lagerung: Packs auf irgendeine Pappe.

Bezüglich Kabelverlängerung gibt es bei Ebay 12v 4pin sowie ATX24pin Verlängerungen. Sowas muss man nicht teuer kaufen. Die Qualität ist überall gleich gut.

30cm SATA KAbel sollten eigentlich ausreichen. DIe verlegst das ja innen. Ich hab glaub ich auch nur 30cm SATA KAbel, und selbst die waren noch zu lang.

Bei der Anzahl-Lüfter muss man es auch nicht übertreiben. Vorne 1 oder 2 reinblasend, und hinten sowie oben einer ausblasend.
Beim Aerocool sollten aber unbedingt Staubfilter in die Seitenwand.

Du kannst dir auch mal das HAF X angucken. Das hat Staubfilter. Glaub mir, selbst ein HAF X mit Filter staubt recht schnell voll. Da will ich gar nciht wissen, wie schnell ein HAF 932 ohne diese voll staubt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Also, das Haf X gefällt mir nicht so gut wie das 932, 
Da da das Netzteil nur unten Gelagert werden kann, und das Desing find ich beim 932 besser.

Mein PC hat eine Offende Seitenwand

Ich hatte nie ein Problem mit Staub, einmal in Jahr reiniegen, und schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht werden.

Kann man denn die Staubfilter nachrüsten?

Und da ich das Netzteil oben einbauen werde, brauch ich noch eine Verlängerung, oder kommt es dann von der Entfernung so wie bei einen Midi hin?

Oder werd ich auch eine Verlängerung brauchen?

1 140 Lüfter hab ich noch, den werd ich noch einbauen, also brauche ich Staubschutzkitter für 

3x 230mm
1-2x 140mm


Ich werde ihn warcheinlich bei Amazon kaufen, da dort es am günstigsten ist.

Ich würde am liebsten die Karbel hinterm Mainboard verbauen, gibt es etwas womit ich Lichteffekte ins Gehäuse bekomme, wie Flashlieghts? Lüfter mit Text der sich ändert (Hab ich bei Conrad gesehen)


Ich hab noch 4 Kaltlichtkadoden, wovon 1 nicht mehr geht (Vielleicht Karbel nicht drinnen)

Oder LEDs, wie in Lüftern nur ohne Lüfter, die aber in Verschiedenen Farben leuchten (Rot, Blau, Grün wäre schön) 
Am liebsten noch mit einen Wechsel Modus, wie ich es von Thermalthek kenne, die man über eine Steuerungseinheit (Hinten oder Vorne oder Extern) steuern kann.

Und was für eine Lüftersteuerung köntn ihr emphelen?

Sie soll:

-Mindestens 4 Lüfter
-Temperatur Sensoren (Mindestens 3)
-Touschrenn
-Am liebsten im Gehäuse in so 2 5,15" slots

haben.


----------



## Communicator (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Hi,

erstmal ein Rat wegen Deines Fotos vom Netzteil. Lade es lieber auf einen Bildhoster hoch, denn beim Bild steht Dein Echtname.

Zum Gehäuse:

Bei älteren Netzteilen sind die 24 Pin-Stecker und die anderen wichtigen Seckkabel kürzer als bei Neueren.
Zur Lösung: Kabelverlängerungen
Diese kann man dann in der Zwischenwand verlegen und nur die Verlängerungen sind dann im Case sichtbar. Diese Verlängerungen gibt es schon als gesleevte Varianten in verschiedenen Farben.

Gruß.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

1. Ist Fake Name, musste ihn schon ändern, jetzt wird er angenommen.
Ich lade die Bilder dierekt mit dem Handy hoch, geht am besten so.
2. Hoffe es reicht, probier erstmal ohne Verlängerung, da ich die Hauptkabel wohl ich auch nicht hinten Verlegen, sondern wollte sie mit Kablebinder an dem Gehäuse festbinden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Hätte noch eine frage, schlugt das Gehäuse viel Strom?

Sind ja 3 230mm Lüfter mehr drinnen.

Und eine Touschreenlüftersteuerung, hab nur 400 Watt.

Reicht es?


----------



## chris1995 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Hi, die Lüfter brauchen ca 10Watt inkl der Lüftersteuerung, je nach Auslastung bisl mehr oder weniger.

MfG CHris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Braucht die Lüftersteuerung nicht mehr?

Hat ja Touschreen und ist 2x 5,15" Schächte Groß.

Daten sind:

AMD Ahtlon 7850 BE
Nvidia Geforce 9500GT 1024MB DVI-D
2x DDR2 Ram a 2GB
Boxed Lüfter
-Haf 932
1x HDD 1TB
4x Kaltlichkadoden
3x DVD Brenner

Und das wird vom Noname 400W Netzteil versorgt, reicht es dann im Haf mit den 4 Lüftern mehr + Lüftersteuerung noch aus?


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Also es sollte je nach Effizienz des Netzteils schon noch gehen, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst würde ich mir ein Markennetzteil kaufen, z.B. BeQuet oder Enermax, je nach Buget.

MfG Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Mein Budget ist ja schon aufgebraucht fürs erste, daher sollte das Netzteil schon noch ein par Monate drinnen bleiben, Probleme hab ich mit den nicht, es ist leise, und reicht NOCH, daher wird es etwas warten müssen, 

Gehäuse>Netzteil>Kraka>CPU+Mainboard

Und hab halt monatlich nur 50€, was es erschwert, deswegen sollen die Komponenten auch 2-4 Jahre halten, und da meine 9500 GT nicht die beste fürs Spielen ist soll eine neue auch bald her, ich hab halt nur einen 300€ PC, reicht aber um die Sourche Spiele, Minecraft, und so zu spielen, sucht halt meistens nicht in Full HD, und mit Geringer Grafikleistung.

Viel erwarten kann man von einer 9500GT auch nicht, mini Kühler Stromanschluss (Neues Netzteil, meins hat kein)


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Ok, 
also wenn das Netzteil jetzt funktioniert und keien Probleme bereitet, dan lass es drin.
Ohne OC sollte es eigentlich reichen.

MfG Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Ja, zum Overlocking hab ich mein Galaxy S I9003, ist um 20% der Werksleistung übertaktet.

Auf 1,2 Ghz

Also Lüfter+Touschreensteuerung schlücken fast nix, gut, dann kann er noch par Monate ohne neuew NT leben.

Danach kommt ein neues Netzteil, aber mit 750 Watt bestimmt, als Puffer für später.

Und halt ne neue Kraka.


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Eigentlich ist ein Umbau ja nichts wirklich schwieriges. Du solltest dir da nicht zu sehr Gedanken drum machen mMn. Kabellängen halt vorher ausmessen und bei Bedarf die hier erwähnten Verlängerungen kaufen. Kabel immer schön hinter dem Mainboard verlegen (erspart dir später viel Ärger).

Und woran du unbedingt denken solltest: Wenn du die Hardware eh schonmal rausnimmt gleich ordentlich säubern.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Also, da mein noname Netzteil eh bald rausfligt, muss es oben rein, und spare erstmal verlängerung, dann hol ich mir für ~100€ ein 7500 Watt Netzteil Modular mit Langen Kabeln

Und die sollen dann hinterm Mainboard verlget werden.

Für ~1 Monat lohnt es sich ja nicht sie nach hinten zu tun (Und sie wäre bestimtm zu kurz dafür xD

Mein Plan:

-Beide Gehäuse auf Tisch legen
-Erden an der Heizun (30s anfassen, sicher ist sicher)
-Beide Öffnen
-Lüfter/Kadoden/Sata Kabel raus und alles auf Pappe legen
-Grafikarte raus nehmen, vorsichtig auf einen Pappkarton legen.
- Alles anderen Karbel vom Netzteil ab und Netzteil abbauen, und auf den Tisch legen.
-HDD raus, auf Karton legen
-Laufwerke raus, und auf den Tisch legen.
-Kucken ob alles raus ist, bis auf das Mainboard, groben Staub entfernen.
-Vorsichtig das Mainboard abschrauben, und sehr vorsichtig auf einen Großen Pappkarton kegen, am Lüfter und Ecke oder  PCI Steckplatzt anfassen, achten keine Kontakte etc. anzufassen.
-Gehäuse vom Tisch nehmen (Ist ja jetzt lerr)
Neues Gehäuse vorbereiten, oberer Lüfter raus, hinterer Lüfter wechseln (140mm gegen 140mm LED Lüfter)
Gehäuse Kabel vorbereiten, Abstandshalter richtig einbauen.
Alle Sachen enstauben!
Vorsichtig das Gehäuse wieder am Lüfter+Ecke/PCI Steckplatzt anfassen, und nachdem die I/O Blende eingebaut ist, vorsichtig auf die Abstandshalter legen, nicht mit denen an der Rückwand kratzen!, in die I/O Blende vorsichtig reinschieben, wenn alles passt, Verstschrauben, immer die gegenüberleigende Schraube!
Nicht zu fest zuehen, wenn es fest sitzt.
Netzteil einbauen, Karbel verlegen, anschließen.
Nun HDD, Laufwerke rein, verkabeln.
Lüfter anschliessen, kücken ob alles Karbel auch die vom Gehäuse richtig angeschlossen sind.
Grafikarte rein.

PC anmachen, kucken sich alle Lüfter drehen, ob sich alles normal anhört.
Am Monitor kucken ob Fehler auftreten, kucken ob Windows startet.

PC beobachten ca. 30m ob fehler auftreten.

Ist es so richtig?


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Ja soweit sieht das ganz gut aus, so viele Gedanken habe ich mir beim PC bateln noch nie bewust auf einmal gemacht, die Kabel musst nu nicht zwinngend auf Pappe legen und du musst auch nicht die Heizung 30sek anfassen. Falls du auf nummer Sicher gehen willst kannst du dir so ein Armband kaufen und dich damit an der Heizung anhängen. klick

MfG Chris


----------



## Himmelskrieger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Heizung anfassen muss genügen.
Wenn die Hardware kaputt geht, was sie nicht darf sitze ich halt mindestens 5 Monate ohne PC da.

In der nächsten PCGH steht ja auch was drinnen wie man den PC auf vorderman bekommt.

Muss ich eig. den Treiber neuinstalieren bei der neuen Kraka dann, oder kann der draufbleiben, ist nämlich der selbe Download, er ist für die Serie 8 - GTX 5xx


----------



## chris1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Ich würde den neuesten Treiber installieren, denn dan stimmt alles und du vermeidest Probleme 
Aber Treiber sollte eigentlich auch der CD einer dabei sein.

MfG Chris


----------



## der_knoben (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

LAss die Treiberinstallation nochmal durchlaufen, damit deine Karte richtig erkannt wird. Sicher ist sicher, auch wenn es wohl keine Probleme geben wird.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Da ich auch noch ein neues Netzteil für eine neue Kraka brauche, hab ich mich mal schlau gemacht.

Ins Augegefallen ist mir das:

Cougar CMX 700

Was haltet ihr von dem?
Gibs vielleicht noch bessere?
Es soll haben:
*Preis: ~100€
Leistung: 700 Watt

Beim Cougar CMX 700 ist die Karbellänge

Bild hier weiter unten:
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/netzteile/cougar_cmx_700/s02.php

Reicht das?

Test: Cougar CMX 700 Watt Modular Netzteil im Test - TweakPC
Modular; Ja*

Für 28€ mehr gibs das
be quiet! CM BQT E9-CM Straight Power mit 680 Watt http://www.amazon.de/quiet-E9-CM-St...XLVE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329242585&sr=8-1

Sry, falche Version.
Wobei ich dieses dann bei Alternate bestellen würde, dort ist es billieger,
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/be_quiet!/Straight_Power_E9_CM_580W/919934/?

Reichen denn die Kabellänge um das Netzteil unten im Haf 932 zu plazieren, ohne eine Erweiterung?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

so, das Haf ist heute angekommen , und sofort eingebaut. (Da merkt man das Gewicht beim Rumtragen), und ich bin vom Beigeistert!

Voher hatte mein CPU immer so 80c etwa, nun nach den entstauben und Gehäusewechsel nur noch 48c 

Ich habe sogar alle Kabel auf den 1. Versuch richtig angeschlossen, wenn Audio nun auch funktioniert, da waren 2 Kabel, eins mit HD audio was ich angeschlossen habe, und noch eins daran.

Edit: Frontbuchsen für Audio gehen wunderbar!

Mein Netzteil reichte gerade so aus wenn es oben hangt um die HDD's anzuschließen, für die 2. musste ein Lüfterstromadapter als Verlängerung dienen, da hat Coolermaster schöne mitgedacht


----------



## blautemple (30. April 2012)

Wofür zum Geier brauchst du denn ein 700watt netzteil !!!!!? Da reicht jedes 400 - 500 netzteil


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Ich habe dafür schon einen anderen Thread aufgemacht 

Ich werde mir das Dark Power Pro P10 mit 550 Watt kaufen.

Aber ich glaube das verschiebt sich um 1 monat nach hinten, also dann im Juni statt Mai (Release), da ich mir voher noch einen Server Rack bei Ebay gekauft habe (Um es an die Wand zu hängen, ich wollt mal einen Server haben ;D)


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Das Dark Power P10 lohnt nicht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. April 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse Wechsel was zu Beachten?*

Warum lohnt es sich nicht?

Es ist eines der wenigen wo ich sicher weiß das die Kabel lang genug für mein Haf 932 sind, und ich sie perfekt verlegen kann.


----------

